# Treo ssx - one coil 45ohms



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi just wondering if it would be at all possible to somehow reconnect something if it was disconnected somewhere...without having to do a recone 

Could I possibly take the dust cap off to see? Or do a reverse recone and remove the soft parts to inspect?


----------

